# Lt2000 help



## BlowinItUp (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a lt2000 with a bad engine, i have a spare engine but want to absolutely destroy it, any suggestions to end the engine? I can't set it on fire due to the fact that i will be swapping the engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OH, I'd set it on fire. That would be the way to go.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a couple of customers that all you would have to do is say "Work on this for a minute to see what's wrong with it".... 

Heli-coiled a sparkplug hole last week, because one of them thought it was a good idea to put a new plug in with a 1/2" impact gun


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> I have a couple of customers that all you would have to do is say "Work on this for a minute to see what's wrong with it"....
> 
> Heli-coiled a sparkplug hole last week, because one of them thought it was a good idea to put a new plug in with a 1/2" impact gun


You hear something new every day!! Impact wrench, eh? Wow!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Knucklehead mechanics used to drive me crazy when I was a Floor Boss.... Now that I own my shop, that's the kind of steady customer I really appreciate . Got a Z-turn in last month that was "just not cutting right" after Bubba sharpened the blades.... Blades were on upside down and he had sharpened the wrong side!!!

This was on an $8,000 Scag. He'll be back.....


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

BlowinItUp said:


> I have a lt2000 with a bad engine, i have a spare engine but want to absolutely destroy it, any suggestions to end the engine? I can't set it on fire due to the fact that i will be swapping the engine.


What's wrong with the engine that's on it already? Is it something that's not repairable?


----------



## cougsfan (Apr 20, 2013)

Reminds me of when I was a teenager and a friend of mine had a '46 Ford with the flathead V8. He had an Oldsmobile V8 he wanted to put in the car. So we took it out and tried to blow up the flathead V8. We drove it with the pedal to the metal in 2nd gear for miles with the valves floating away. We took it up to top speed (maybe 80 mph or so) in 3rd and downshifted to second. We got the engine so hot that the cylinder heads were glowing red. But we couldn't blow it up.
But these days I think purposefully blowing up an engine is a rather immature thing to do. I must be getting old.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just drain the oil & MAX the throttle.. works every time..


----------



## Tulip (Jul 4, 2010)

I must be really dense . . . why would anyone want to "absolutely destroy" a motor?


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

To me, not worth a discussion when someone start like that.......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Qcumber guy said:


> To me, not worth a discussion when someone start like that.......


Exactly! That's why I said to set it on fire. Something he didn't want to do.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Mail it to me. I will repair it at great cost and attach it to a vital piece of equipment. Guarantee it will blow up if my luck is still holding.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fire it up full throttle, then shoot it with a 357 or equiv. Be sure to video it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Saw this once and had to shake my head.


----------

